# VMM32.VXD Missing WIN 95 Error on Boot



## epiccg (Mar 12, 2000)

I installed a new hard drive and reinstalled Win95. I am currently using a SOYO 5EAS motherboard with an AMD K-6 300, 64 meg ram. I connected to the Microsoft web site and agreed to let the OS be updated (I am not sure what was updated). I am using a video confrencing camera (USB) so I downloaded and ran USBSUPP.exe. I had to load the applications I was using on the new drive. Now I get "VMM32.VXD Missing" error message upon boot. I am running the "B" version of win 95 and according to Microsoft and some other messages I have seen posted, I need to uninstall the USB support using REM.PSS (which I do not have) and then I would lose USB support, thus the video camera which does work with the software that was provided with it and C-U-SEEME but not Netmeeting. I would upgrade to WIN 98 if that would fix the problem (VMM32.VXD Missing) but I was told that by upgrading and not doing a clean install, the problem may be carried forward. HELP!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

These errors can occur if either of the following conditions exists: 

The Vmm32.vxd file was not rebuilt properly or was damaged, resulting in an error message stating
that "Vmm32.vxd is missing or corrupt." 

The addition of Universal Serial Bus (USB) support is causing a conflict with the system and Windows
95 is unable to boot normally. 


RESOLUTION

To resolve this issue, use the appropriate method: 

Vmm32.vxd Missing or Damaged

If you receive an error message stating that the Vmm32.vxd file is missing or damaged, the
rebuilding of the Vmm32.vxd file was unsuccessful, preventing Windows from booting properly
and processing the RunOnce section of the registry. 

You must uninstall OSR2.1 using the OSR2.1 real-mode uninstall tool (Rem.pss) on the
installation disk. To use the uninstall tool, follow these steps: 

1.Restart your computer. 

2.Press the F8 key when you see the "Starting Windows 95" message, and then choose
Safe Mode Command Prompt Only from the Startup menu. 

3.Copy the Rem.pss file to the root folder of the boot drive as Remusb.bat (do not copy it to
Rem.bat; "Rem" is a reserved command and it will not function). 

4.Type remusb to restore the original files that were renamed with an .o20 extension. 

5.To complete the uninstall process, restart your computer and use the Add/Remove
Programs tool in Control Panel to remove the program "WDM/USB Supplement." 

NOTE: This program may not be listed in the Add/Remove Programs tool. If it is not listed,
skip this step. 

6.Delete the Remusb.bat file from the root folder of the boot drive. 

NOTE: The Rem.pss file has only been tested when the first reboot does not succeed. Failure to
boot at any other time may not be resolved by the Rem.pss file process. 

Windows 95 Cannot Boot Because of a Conflict

If Windows 95 cannot boot because of a conflict, use the following steps: 

1.Restart your computer. 

2.Press the F8 key when you see the "Starting Windows 95" message, and then choose
Safe Mode from the Startup menu. 

3.Rename the Detroit.bat file to Autoexec.bat. The Detroit.bat file is your original
Autoexec.bat file that was renamed by OSR2.1 Setup. 


1.Troubleshoot using standard Safe-mode troubleshooting. 

For information about how to troubleshoot Windows using Safe mode, see the following article
in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

Q156126 Troubleshooting Windows 95 Using Safe Mode


----------



## epiccg (Mar 12, 2000)

I have read this fix before but I do not have and can not find access to REM.PSS

I was looking for a source to this batch file.


----------

